# Help! Bolt only gets one HD channel + Showtime HD all other only SD via cable company!



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Posted in the help section but wondering if anyone here has any ideas as this has been an ongoing saga for nearly 2 weeks, with 6 technicians and about 20 higher ups from the cable company working on it  

Bought a TCD8495000 to get rid of the cable co (Atlantic) rented boxes; but have had a ton of trouble - the SIXTH technician just left - they cannot get the HD channels on the Bolt (or on a second bolt I got that was meant for my neighbor that we used to test.) All their own rental boxes they tested work perfectly, as did the T6 I had been renting. Mini Vox works fine as does my Nighthawk with Moca adapter. Setup is full Moca

ONE HD channel and Showtime HD works. No other HD channels come in, they all say searching for signal error V52. We tried two cable cards, two Bolts, they replaced the Moca splitters, ends of the coax, reset boxes to default, and finally an amplifier - everything. The signal for the non working channels WITH the amp still shows as dash - and is a little low for the working signals. The signal tested is strong for their boxes and HD comes in fine on those. Both of my Bolts have the same issue so it's not the equipment. 

I called Tivo and had them check everything they could and he said all looked good just seemed like signal was weak (thanks lol)

Any other ideas on what it could be? The tech took my box to bring to the office for troubleshooting and left me one of their boxes, they were totally out of ideas!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

could it be as simple as checking your channel list to see if all these channels are checked? you could also hit a button to view "my channels' "all channels" or "channels i receive". if you get techs bringing your box out of the house i would definitely check this. i am using te3 so my recollection of te4 and its guide issues is hazy


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

mattyro7878 said:


> could it be as simple as checking your channel list to see if all these channels are checked? you could also hit a button to view "my channels' "all channels" or "channels i receive". if you get techs bringing your box out of the house i would definitely check this. i am using te3 so my recollection of te4 and its guide issues is hazy


Did that the first day - everything is checked and all channels set to show  The guide itself shows perfectly. Reset the boxes, did the full setup again, just to make sure and nothing. Just keeps giving V52 searching for signal except for those 2 that work. Putting an amp on and getting ZERO improvement is even more strange. The second they put their own box on, all is fine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Do they use Switched Digital Video (SDV), and so require a tuning adapter?

See: Tivo FAQ: How Switched Digital Video Impacts Me

(seems like "no")


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Do they use Switched Digital Video (SDV), and so require a tuning adapter?
> 
> See: Tivo FAQ: How Switched Digital Video Impacts Me
> 
> (seems like "no")


Ahh - never seen anything like this so guessing no, unless I'm missing something. I noticed it says there is no on demand via the cable co with card use, which is correct - we lost that when we switched over to our units - does that mean there is a TA somewhere or is that also just a feature loss across the board with owned boxes and cable?

Also I don't see any blank screens - just the V52 searching for signal message and the guide along the bottom

I'm going to email that page to my contact who has been helping me & to the tech. I wonder how none of these people suggested this? (This is assuming that ABB uses them.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I wonder how none of these people suggested this? (This is assuming that ABB uses them.)


Yeah, probably because ABB doesn't use SDV. You'd have needed tuning adapters for your leased TiVo's were they doing SDV.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

So what is the signal strength now with the working channels?

(Even if your cable company required q tuning adapter it wouldn't be for 99% or the channels and you wouldn't get the message your are getting V-52)


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> So what is the signal strength now with the working channels?
> 
> (Even if your cable company required q tuning adapter it wouldn't be for 99% or the channels and you wouldn't get the message your are getting V-52)


Now we have their unit b/c they have our Bolt in for testing - signal is 100% using their box

The Bolt working channels is 72% ish for the working channels and the - (dash) for the non working channels. When he added the amp yesterday there was zero change. I still can't figure out how 2 hd channels are working - wouldn't it be all or nothing normally?

I texted the last tech the photo above just to be sure it's not that.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess asking for signal strength on the channels you receive as compared to the channels you dont wont work seeing as you dont have your Tivo. I was missing channels and getting v52 error and all I did was wiggle my coax cable and some channels returned. Obviously I had wiring issues. You are not seeing "this channel is not authorized", therefore I say it may be a signal issue maybe right where service enters the house. How many Boxes? Are all not working?


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

mattyro7878 said:


> I guess asking for signal strength on the channels you receive as compared to the channels you dont wont work seeing as you dont have your Tivo. I was missing channels and getting v52 error and all I did was wiggle my coax cable and some channels returned. Obviously I had wiring issues. You are not seeing "this channel is not authorized", therefore I say it may be a signal issue maybe right where service enters the house. How many Boxes? Are all not working?


When I checked signal on the Bolt before they took it it was the - dash for non working and 72% ish for working channels. Same thing after they put the amp on.

No not authorized message. Only V52 searching for signal on HD channels except all Showtime HD channels work and one other (824 for us, HD channels are mostly 800 and up) works fine in HD. All SD channels are fine.

One Bolt, one Mini Vox. They checked all cables, splitters, connectors (think they checked the building/outside too.) The fact that every one of their boxes works perfectly (100% signal) and both of my Bolts (have an extra one we were just using to test also) have these issues, is so puzzling. If it's not the coding, not cabling, not signal strength - what else could it be?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> The fact that every one of their boxes works perfectly (100% signal) and both of my Bolts (have an extra one we were just using to test also) have these issues, is so puzzling. If it's not the coding, not cabling, not signal strength - what else could it be?


Has anyone compared the actual frequencies being tuned for each channel between your retail TiVo and their boxes? (It isn't impossible that the boxes would be served different guide data and your's somehow has the wrong channel/frequency associations.)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> When I checked signal on the Bolt before they took it it was the - dash for non working and 72% ish for working channels. Same thing after they put the amp on.
> 
> No not authorized message. Only V52 searching for signal on HD channels except all Showtime HD channels work and one other (824 for us, HD channels are mostly 800 and up) works fine in HD. All SD channels are fine.
> 
> One Bolt, one Mini Vox. They checked all cables, splitters, connectors (think they checked the building/outside too.) The fact that every one of their boxes works perfectly (100% signal) and both of my Bolts (have an extra one we were just using to test also) have these issues, is so puzzling. If it's not the coding, not cabling, not signal strength - what else could it be?


As I said earlier, 72 signal strength is too low. It's good they took the TiVo to test somewhere else. My cable company did that when I had a problem and it proved my Bolt was fine as it worked perfectly at their office. They also tested it outside my home where the cable came in (and was still bad). My problem was an issue with the cable company's SDV node, but that wouldn't be your problem.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> As I said earlier, 72 signal strength is too low. It's good they took the TiVo to test somewhere else. My cable company did that when I had a problem and it proved my Bolt was fine as it worked perfectly at their office. They also tested it outside my home where the cable came in (and was still bad). My problem was an issue with the cable company's SDV node, but that wouldn't be your problem.


I'm hoping that's what they will determine, but then it would mean it's something outside and/or with the full setup - I guess it wouldn't hurt for them to rewire (it's been a really long time since that was all put in.) They are supposed to bring it back to day, waiting for a call.

What I'm still not understanding is the box difference - is it just that the newer version / models require different frequencies or something else? Would it be likely that ANY box I bought would do this if nothing else changed on my end? If it's just the Bolt model - I could always get a Romaio, but it seems sort of ridiculous to do that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Has anyone compared the actual frequencies being tuned for each channel between your retail TiVo and their boxes?


A long shot, but still something to check.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> A long shot, but still something to check.


I can do that as I have their box plus my backup bolt here now - what #'s am I looking for and where?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

This describes the *potential* issue ...


robertyaso said:


> The Issue I am having is that when Tivo downloads the program guide/channel list, it says that channel 11.1 is on frequency 34, but when I do a channel scan 11.1 comes in on frequency 40. This causes the guide not to populate on all my channels.


This post relates to OTA, but the same issue could exist for a cable lineup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I can do that as I have their box plus my backup bolt here now - what #'s am I looking for and where?


I'm not entirely sure, as I have no access to a CableCARD'd TiVo, but our OTA TiVo running TE3 reports the tuned frequency in the *'Diagnostics'* dialog under the *Account & System Info* page.

You could set each tuner to a different channel then scroll through the Diagnostics pages to document each channel's associated frequency ... and then compare that between boxes, for both Showtime HD & a few of your non-working channels.








​
KMTTG allows for an export of channel numbers and their callsigns, but I'm not aware of a utility that allows for a simple export of the guide data that also includes the frequencies to be tuned for each channel.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not entirely sure, as I have no access to a CableCARD'd TiVo, but our OTA TiVo running TE3 reports the tuned frequency in the *'Diagnostics'* dialog under the *Account & System Info* page.
> 
> You could set each tuner to a different channel then scroll through the Diagnostics pages to document each channel's associated frequency ... and then compare that between boxes, for both Showtime HD & a few of your non-working channels.
> 
> ...


They clearly need to deal with the signal strength as number one priority. I am rather surprised that the amp apparently had no effect in increasing the signal strength.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

UCLABB said:


> They clearly need to deal with the signal strength as number one priority. I am rather surprised that the amp apparently had no effect in increasing the signal strength.


Me too - question, he put it inside where the dvr is, which isn't where the cable comes into the apt (it comes in from a ceiling in the living room, splits off to the moca adapter and modem, continues along to the mini in that room, then splits off again through the wall to the bedroom where the dvr is. Should he have put it where the cable comes in or does placement not matter?

Signal is now 100% on their box, just checked again

Haven't heard a peep from them all day nor a reply from the tech who took the box - im hoping this means they are working on it but doesnt sound promising. Will check out and compare frequencies later should they not show up / have a solution by tomorrow.

All the similar issues I am finding googling seem to be relate to signal strength so I'm really surprised that amp did nothing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> They clearly need to deal with the signal strength as number one priority.


Researching one doesn't preclude the other, especially if in a holding pattern waiting for another tech visit. And channels having incorrect frequencies assigned could certainly impact the measured signal strength.

edit: p.s. The guide being different and wrong would (1) explain differing behavior between similar hardware; and (2) would conform to the general rule that Rovi guide data can be awful.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Me too - question, he put it inside where the dvr is, which isn't where the cable comes into the apt (it comes in from a ceiling in the living room, splits off to the moca adapter and modem, continues along to the mini in that room, then splits off again through the wall to the bedroom where the dvr is. Should he have put it where the cable comes in or does placement not matter?


That is nuts. It *entirely* matters where the amp is installed; the amp is boosting a weak, noisy signal by then. Also, installing the amp in-line like that would likely impact your MoCA connectivity, as MoCA signals are usually heavily attenuated passing between an amp's input and output ports.

At worst, it should be installed as it enters your apartment, upstream from your MoCA signals. For example:

ceiling entry coax ... amp ... "PoE" MoCA filter ... top-level splitter input​An alternative would be to replace the top-level splitter with a "designed for MoCA" amp. And other configurations are possible depending on your device and coax junction locations.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> That is nuts. It *entirely* matters where the amp is installed; the amp is boosting a weak, noisy signal by then. Also, installing the amp in-line like that would likely impact your MoCA connectivity, as MoCA signals are usually heavily attenuated passing between an amp's input and output ports.
> 
> At worst, it should be installed as it enters your apartment, upstream from your MoCA signals. For example:
> 
> ceiling entry coax ... amp ... "PoE" MoCA filter ... top-level splitter input​An alternative would be to replace the top-level splitter with a "designed for MoCA" amp. And other configurations are possible depending on your device and coax junction locations.


You know I was thinking - that doesn't seem quite right, but didn't want to micro manage and he was supposed to be a second tier tech! Sigh. Well no one showed up or called today, and don't know exactly where my box is now - so there's that. I am in complete amazement that we are on tech #8, and I'm having to call over and over daily and speak to someone new. If we had any other choice or could cut it I would right about now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Couldn't hurt: FCC Complaint


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Couldn't hurt: FCC Complaint


Thanks - not familiar with this process; is there some kind of thing that makes them required to provide services to owned equipment? Or do you mean just in general for better customer support?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Thanks - not familiar with this process; is there some kind of thing that makes them required to provide services to owned equipment? Or do you mean just in general for better customer support?


They used to be required to support CableCARD; not sure where things stand now ... given the FCC eliminated that requirement.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Update -

After having my Bolt for 6 days, I heard nothing at all back - called in to a supervisor who had been helping me and she read the notes, said oh it looks like they said NO DVR boxes on the customer side EXCEPT the T6, Romaio are compatible!

Mind you someone from their higher up team told me literally "Get the Bolt"

If this is the case, now I have a whole bunch of equipment to re sell, and have to go buy a Romaio and pray that works. What a waste of a month and 8 tech appointments. And to top it off, it doesnt look like you can transfer content from an owned Bolt to a cable co T6 - tried on the one they gave me temporarily and it didnt work. So have to start all over with that.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

That sounds wrong and illegal. Thats like going to get tires for your car and the tire dealer telling you their tires only work on Hondas so go get one. Maybe " we dont work with Tivos" would make more sense but "Buy a Roamio?" that is ludicrous. Supervisor please! "Before I call your corporate HQ and tell them what you told me". The only thing missing is the guy adding "hey, Ive got a Roamio if ya wanna buy one".


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Update -
> 
> After having my Bolt for 6 days, I heard nothing at all back - called in to a supervisor who had been helping me and she read the notes, said oh it looks like they said NO DVR boxes on the customer side EXCEPT the T6, Romaio are compatible!
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound kosher. Roamio and Bolt use the same software and have the same program/guide data. You might want to try to talk to the person who actually tested your box rather than relying on the notes. You might get a better idea of what went on.

Did you ever check the channel frequency shown on the T6 versus the Bolt as Kaufman suggested?

Also, still think a properly located amp may be worth a try because whatever the problem might be, signal strength is definitely an issue.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Couldn't hurt: FCC Complaint


^^^


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> It does say this on the ABB tivo page:
> 
> *Most TiVo DVR devices that you bought at a store will work with the TiVo service from Atlantic Broadband. If your existing devices are not MoCA capable you may not be able to share recordings between your existing DVRs and the TiVo service from Atlantic Broadband.*


Either overly cautious or misinformation, since (1) MoCA adapters can be used to proxy a MoCA network connection as needed; and (2) basic network connectivity is NOT the roadblock to sharing content between retail and provider-leased DVRs. The main hurdle to sharing content between retail and leased DVRs is that the devices would not be listed within a single TiVo account and so would have mismatched Media Access Keys (MAKs) - precluding any MRV, MRS or whole home fun between the estranged boxes.

That said, *some* providers have been known to support linking retail and leased boxes to enable content sharing & streaming, but I can't recall any specific provider off the top of my head.

p.s. None of which relates to your core issue, inability to tune loads of channels.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I'm looking around but can't find the current laws regarding cable co & cards


Just file the complaint. CableCARD or not, the misinformation being delivered should be sufficient. Regardless, I'm yet to see any post saying someone had filed an FCC Complaint only to receive a "pound sand" reply based on the end of CableCARD support.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Finally after texting/calling they reply with "we couldn't get it to work. those models have issues and that is why we don't use them in the company" - and that's that. They basically gave up.

I demanded my old T6 / Mini for the time being at no charge, so I can wait for my Bolt to get back (someone has it apparently who isn't replying, lovely) and figure out what we want to do. If they had just been upfront and said on the site / to me initially that the Romaio is the only one that works fully, it would have been fine but this is just crazy. 10 people on teh phone and 7-8 techs and no one said that, all said it should work.

Going to file the FCC today and see what happens. Still need to compare frequencies, though at this point they aren't really listening to me and it's over from their view. I tried to ask for the amp again to try the correct positioning - who knows if that will happen.

I really wish we were able to just cut the cord - not there yet. Looks like the hunt for a Romaio begins


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Looks like the hunt for a Romaio begins


That's a complete waste of your time, there is nothing different in a Bolt vs Roamio in the way their system functions, they're just making this up as they go because they have no clue.

BTW you really REALLY should PM a mod to have your two identical threads merged, this is a classic case of why duplicate threads are frowned upon.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

dianebrat said:


> That's a complete waste of your time, there is nothing different in a Bolt vs Roamio in the way their system functions, they're just making this up as they go because they have no clue.
> 
> BTW you really REALLY should PM a mod to have your two identical threads merged, this is a classic case of why duplicate threads are frowned upon.


I only say this because they had a Romaio here, as soon as they connected it - it was 100% perfect with 100% signal and all channels working. The second they put either of the Bolts in, all the issues started. They put the Romaio back and all was perfect again (that's whats connected now.) I don't know where to go from here, other than to buy a Romaio. I just got a call from another senior tech who said this is why they do not use Bolts, they are sensitive and finicky - which may be true but it really doesn't explain why none of the fixes are helping. And why 2 hd channels work but not the rest.

I'll request a merge, thanks


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not entirely sure, as I have no access to a CableCARD'd TiVo, but our OTA TiVo running TE3 reports the tuned frequency in the *'Diagnostics'* dialog under the *Account & System Info* page.
> 
> You could set each tuner to a different channel then scroll through the Diagnostics pages to document each channel's associated frequency ... and then compare that between boxes, for both Showtime HD & a few of your non-working channels.
> 
> View attachment 58404​


Got the frequencies for their box but when I went to get the ones for the Bolt I saw they didn't leave a cable card in it! Sigh.

For theirs: 129000, 201000, 807000, 165000, 129000


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I suppose it’s possible that software on the cable company’s boxes is different than a retail box and that’s why you are having issues. However, I find it hard to believe that a Roamio would work and not a Bolt. I have both in my home and the Roamio has some modest issues that the Bolt doesn’t have.

I still come back to signal strength.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I tried to ask for the amp again to try the correct positioning


Buy one via Amazon ... free returns.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> The second they put either of the Bolts in, all the issues started. They put the Romaio back and all was perfect again


A retail Roamio ... or their T6 version?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I just got a call from another senior tech who said this is why they do not use Bolts, they are sensitive and finicky


I'd recommend being prepared to highlight how the tech had originally installed the amplifier -- at the DVR location -- as just one example of how, just perhaps, ABB's troubleshooting on the matter leaves room for suspicion that the "BOLTs bad" stance has a weak foundation.

(I find it hard to believe that there isn't a single BOLT in use among all of ABB's customer base.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Looks like the hunt for a Romaio begins


Shouldn't be a long or difficult hunt. There are plenty of 6-tuner Roamio's -- with Lifetime/All-in -- available on eBay at a decent price.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good attempt...


MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I know it's been a few years, but can anyone confirm they have a Bolt successfully working with all HD channels on ABB? I've had a 3 week saga where no one can get any HD's except ONE channel and Showtime and they basically said "Bolts have issues, it wont work."
> 
> The story: Help! Bolt only gets one HD channel + Showtime HD all other only SD via cable company!



You might also follow the link posted by @JoeKustra, leading over to the DSLReports forum for ABB, and post a similar query there.


JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps you can get some feedback here: Atlantic Broadband forum | DSLReports, ISP Information


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Good attempt...
> ​
> You might also follow the link posted by @JoeKustra, leading over to the DSLReports forum for ABB, and post a similar query there.
> ​


Thanks, I bookmarked and will do that today  Tech supervisor did call me again to say they thought they had it during another round of troubleshooting but no go. I do think they are trying - they have put an insane amount of time and $ into this - but it seems at this level someone should know more than this.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Worthwhile to request a tuning adapter if available? I did bring it up once but not sure they actually answered me


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Worthwhile to request a tuning adapter if available? I did bring it up once but not sure they actually answered me


If their system does SDV, then yes you need a tuning adapter for SDV channels, if it doesn't then they won't have them because you don't need one.


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Now we have their unit b/c they have our Bolt in for testing - signal is 100% using their box
> 
> The Bolt working channels is 72% ish for the working channels and the - (dash) for the non working channels. When he added the amp yesterday there was zero change.


Just started reading your saga today. I can tell you this. When I pulled damaged cable and reinstalled about a year ago, my Bolt would not pick up any station that did not have at least 75%, and at 75% it would not be a clear, complete image (blocky, pixelated, blank spots, etc.). To have a clear, complete image I needed a minimum of 82%, which the original RG5 in the building was not doing. I replaced it with RG6 myself and now I have a 95% signal at all times. Unless it's 97%. Why their box is 100% while yours is 72% or nothing, I don't know, so I'd at least pursue that tuning adapter.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Endymion_ said:


> Just started reading your saga today. I can tell you this. When I pulled damaged cable and reinstalled about a year ago, my Bolt would not pick up any station that did not have at least 75%, and at 75% it would not be a clear, complete image (blocky, pixelated, blank spots, etc.). To have a clear, complete image I needed a minimum of 82%, which the original RG5 in the building was not doing. I replaced it with RG6 myself and now I have a 95% signal at all times. Unless it's 97%. Why their box is 100% while yours is 72% or nothing, I don't know, so I'd at least pursue that tuning adapter.


Thanks, yes - totally weird and even more weird that the amp did nothing (though I'm trying to get them to try again right at the entry point before any splitting.) The channels at 72 and 75% work fine - no issues, even though I know that's definitely low. And as those 3 hd's (two Showtime and another random one) come in perfectly - it just makes absolutely no sense.

I sent in a request for all these last minute ideas, questions, and asking about the TA. Hopefully they will at least try.

Hmm - do you think it makes sense for me to ask them to do a completely new run & ask for RG6? Existing is about 15 years old, though they did change all the adapters and some connectors


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Any chance a tuning adapter would work?





MiamiNYC10011 said:


> Worthwhile to request a tuning adapter if available? I did bring it up once but not sure they actually answered me


What @dianebrat said:


dianebrat said:


> If their system does SDV, then yes you need a tuning adapter for SDV channels, if it doesn't then they won't have them because you don't need one.



A tuning adapter isn't some amplifier-like device that helps with general tuning of digital cable signals. It's a device required for communication with the provider gear upstream when a cable TV provider is employing Switched Digital Video.

If/when bored, you can read more here: Tivo FAQ: How Switched Digital Video Impacts Me


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> What @dianebrat said:
> ​
> A tuning adapter isn't some amplifier-like device that helps with general tuning of digital cable signals. It's a device required for communication with the provider gear upstream when a cable TV provider is employing Switched Digital Video.
> 
> If/when bored, you can read more here: Tivo FAQ: How Switched Digital Video Impacts Me


Ah ok - just asked this in the last email and if the tech calls back at some point will check with him on that.


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

The RG5 cable that I replaced was original cable that was in the building when it was built back in the 70s. The reason I replaced it when I did is because two runs were damaged when I had impact resistant windows installed. Insulation was bare to the copper right at the entry points. And RG6 is the obvious modern upgrade for RG5. I would not know what cable type was used, but being 15 years ago it certainly could be RG5. Lots of building contractors cheap out and this wasn't necessarily thought of as very required back then. Do you have the ability to see the cable run, or is it behind drywall? If it comes down to it you could get your own RG6 cable, plug it up and see what happens. Have you ever had a proper, working TiVo connection at this location?


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Endymion_ said:


> The RG5 cable that I replaced was original cable that was in the building when it was built back in the 70s. The reason I replaced it when I did is because two runs were damaged when I had impact resistant windows installed. Insulation was bare to the copper right at the entry points. And RG6 is the obvious modern upgrade for RG5. I would not know what cable type was used, but being 15 years ago it certainly could be RG5. Lots of building contractors cheap out and this wasn't necessarily thought of as very required back then. Do you have the ability to see the cable run, or is it behind drywall? If it comes down to it you could get your own RG6 cable, plug it up and see what happens. Have you ever had a proper, working TiVo connection at this location?


Everything is exposed and run "apt style" along the baseboards etc. Attached a pic of where it comes in at the front door (looks REALLY sketchy bc everyone's been working on it and the paint is peeling lol) Travels down a bit to the desk, splits off first to my owned moca adapter, C7000 Nighthawk. Other coax goes across the room to the Mini and splits there to room #2 which has the DVR.

All has been working fine with Atlantic since 2008, went from the old SA box to their rented Tivo equipment around 2016 (T6 and mini.) Everything up until now except the Bolts (2) have worked perfectly with 100% signal and all channels coming in perfectly.

Just got a call back from the tech supervisor who said they do not and have never used tuning adapters, so that's out. I asked him again if he was 100% sure the Romaio's would work and he said yes - I told him I was going to quote him on that!


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy crap in all seriousness get as much of that line if not the entire line replaced as soon as possible, anything less just doesn't deserve priority in troubleshooting.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Endymion_ said:


> Holy crap in all seriousness get as much of that line if not the entire line replaced as soon as possible, anything less just doesn't deserve priority in troubleshooting.


I agree.

Technician #8 just left. Put back a new set of their ABB rental equipment (some technicolor dvr and evolution mini) and within 1 minute both were up and running, channels all perfect, signal at 100%. He said the setup looks solid and it must be on their end (thanks dude) and was as puzzled as everyone else. Literally EVERY box we have tried is fine except the Bolts. Sigh.

Currently trying to transfer content from our Bolt #2 to this temp Technicolor - guessing that will not work since it didn't work to their last T6, was only able to pull it off.

Next, tech #9 is coming later today to drop the original Bolt off that they took. I'll see if he will run a brand new line just to see if a direct connection with nothing else along the way does anything. I am predicting he will come with no clear cable card (I put a request in but they don't often see them.)

About to buy a Romaio so in another week or two, I'll have tech #10 come back to install THAT - who knows at that point lol!!


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, the one passes DID TRANSFER! Shocked. It's strange that the web tool still says "updating" which is what it said for hours when it didn't work last time; but they all show on the new DVR already. I can't imagine any other way they would get there (there is no cloud with Tivo, right - just manual transferring?) Either way at least they are there for now.

Still waiting to see if the actual recorded shows do but either way this is the first thing that has actually worked!

Update - programs didn't transfer. Tivo tool still says "updating" for the OP too, so I think maybe it somehow transferred another way, which I don't understand - tech said he didn't believe tivo had any cloud.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yet another update - tech #7 came back to drop the Bolt off, the highest level one that we've had. He said we don't even konw how many people looked at it, tried everything, asked different people, tested and tested and tested and they just couldn't figure it out. I really don't think it's a lack of trying (I had the senior / corp department looped in to the case so that probably got us somewhat better attention) and they knew from the start I was never renting the equipment again regardless of what box I ended up with.

He said he will come back when it's time to get the Roamaio connected and that was that. Then I realized tech #8 jacked our Bolt remote by mistake - haha - just have to laugh. Hopefully they will return it today and I can sell these Bolts soon and be done with them!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you have a spare CableCARD for the BOLT? Or did he not leave you with that, either?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I really don't think it's a lack of trying


Reminds me of the saying, "work smart, not hard," recalling their amp placement when troubleshooting on-site.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Reminds me of the saying, "work smart, not hard," recalling their amp placement when troubleshooting on-site.


Oh they definitely did some puzzling things , and not all of the techs were good but at the senior level they tried - I stopped short of the mess it would have been to ask them to re run a huge amount of old coax. Apparently once there, they did did try a direct connection with amp and no change. Still making no sense but after 4 other boxes got 100% signal all around I just got to the point maybe the Bolt is not worth all this.

While shopping around I asked weaknees if they had heard of this with the bolt and got an immediate reply of "yes".

No cable card came back with it, at that point they had agreed to give me free rental equipment until I got the Roamio in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> but after 4 other boxes got 100% signal all around


Leased or retail boxes?


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

As they are the cableco's boxes, I'm guessing leased.

And I would replace that entire cable run myself if I had to, on general principle of its appearance alone.


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

Endymion_ said:


> As they are the cableco's boxes, I'm guessing leased.
> 
> And I would replace that entire cable run myself if I had to, on general principle of its appearance alone.


They're going to redo that ugly connection area - only one other tiny section is visible and that one is fine. Since it's so old, I was about to start asking for an entire new building/unit run but was just over it after all of this. As long as I have a solid Roamio that works well and don't have to pay them another cent for any of that, it is what it is


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

UPDATE!

Tech #9 I think? Came when my Roamio finally arrived; got the card in and to the last step but then apparently "only one person could complete the pairing" and that person was "not answering" so he left with it on the waiting for update status and said it would pop up within 2 hours when the guy returned and saw the email request. Of course, that never happened and had to go through an entire new process to get ANOTHER tech in 2 days later.

The corp office felt so bad they demanded the highest tier tech team call me (same one as tech #7 I think but someone apparently higher than that) and they did - the supervisor sent out their lead early the next morning; and within 10 minutes had the Roamio up and running! Apparently tech #9 had forgotten to attach the TSN - seriously?

Signal with my Roamio - 100%!!!! Mini Vox in room #2 connected immediately, also 100%, working great.

He then asked to see the Bolt as he was really curious what was going on; he ended up having similar issues and now something else was popping up, it wasn't letting them even enter the right #'s or something and nothing was working. I told him don't worry about it since the Roamio is up and running and okay for now, should the Bolt issue ever get figured out I can revisit that again if necessary in the future but no rush. He said he was going to ask if they could buy a Bolt for the office to work on and investigage - he actually said he's seen Bolts working before too, which is what a few of the previous techs said. The whole thing still remains a mystery. (He also noted that even in the 30 mins he had it on, it was running REALLY hot - so maybe I dodged a bullet with that at least 

The only remaining problem is that I cannot get ANY of the remotes to pair with the Roamio. The Mini Vox in our second room is running perfectly with a perfectly paired remote. I have two other voice remotes; and neither of them will pair with the Roamio. It says 'UNKNOWN" as the pairing status, zero remotes paired in diagnostics, but next to the unknown on the right side it says "a tivo remote is paired." Doing the "unpair all" doesnt change those statuses. I did chat with Tivo last night and they had me to a full remote global reset and try a bunch of other things, but it just flashes amber and never pairs; the unknown stays. I REALLY hope it isnt something with the Roamio that is preventing this 

Attached a pic of the pairing menu with the unknown and 'paired' issue message - so weird

But other than that all is working fine - such an insanely long time consuming process, but the last tech did give me his # to save so that's good should anything go wrong (fingers crossed!)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> I have two other voice remotes; and neither of them will pair with the Roamio.


Do you also have the VOX Bluetooth (BLE) USB dongle required to allow the Roamio to communicate with the VOX remote?

See: VOX Remote USB Bluetooth Adapter


----------



## MiamiNYC10011 (Mar 6, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Do you also have the VOX Bluetooth (BLE) USB dongle required to allow the Roamio to communicate with the VOX remote?
> 
> See: VOX Remote USB Bluetooth Adapter


No - I thought that was just if you wanted to use voice? We only use voice in the room with the Mini Vox. So I need the adapter to actually pair it then? Guess that explains the "unknown" lol


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MiamiNYC10011 said:


> No - I thought that was just if you wanted to use voice? We only use voice in the room with the Mini Vox. So I need the adapter to actually pair it then? Guess that explains the "unknown" lol


Yes, the BLE adapter is needed for non-IR communication between the VOX remote and Roamio. TE4 is the additional requirement for VOX voice support.

So, short-term, you could toggle the VOX remotes to IR-only mode.


----------

